

Data Analytics for Marketing - ywfoong

what are some of the good softwares out there?
======
tlong
[https://www.kissmetrics.com/](https://www.kissmetrics.com/)
[https://mixpanel.com/](https://mixpanel.com/)

These are my favorites. You could also go with something more like
[http://www.hubspot.com/](http://www.hubspot.com/) if you're not very
technical and have money to spend

------
GrowthKm
There's a new event-based analytics tool launching soon -
[http://www.kilometer.io](http://www.kilometer.io)

------
danielfriedman
Google Analytics - definitely look in-depth at the amount of features
available.

~~~
tlong
Downside to GA is that it doesn't store personally identifiable information,
so if you want to track and interact with users at the individual level, you
will have to create a unique identifier in GA and then export it and match it
to your user database.

